# roadkill list.



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

how do I go about getting on the list. Ive searched the net and didnt find the answer. E mailed dnr and sherrifs office


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I saw a couple dead skunks and a woodchuck. Where you at?


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I haven't heard of anyone doing this in a while. Is it possible the list doesn't happen anymore? Given that law enforcement doesn't respond to deer road kill calls as much (from my experience, may not apply in your area) they may not be doing it anymore.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Contact your local PD and ask them. They may have a list with the dispatcher, where if they don't need to send a car when someone calls to report it they'll run the list or call animal control.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Definitely call your local PD. We have a list and use it quite often. We give you a slip and your on your way!


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

where are you located? im sure the smaller departments would help you out. I live in lawrence township(canal fulton) im sure they would help you. I have way to many does around here maybe you can come take a few off my hands


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

In my area, much of the Roadkill lays for weeks.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I did it for a number of years.Simply call the dispatcher at each police station and highway patrol and ask to be put on it. My sister was a dispatcher and that's how I become aware. Now be warned the first time they call and you don't go your off the list! I got calls at any time you can imagine. I had a job that wold let me leave if you don't you wont last long. And some times the highway patrol calls can be a ways off. Most calls of coarse is night time. And it will get to be a pain in the A$$ after a while. I would typically get 15-30 season. They will write you a permit and it don't count against your limit.I always heard bad things of road kill. But with all the deer over the years, I only threw one away because it was internally bad. Every thing got ruptured. For most its usually a broken neck or broken leg and most are usually front. So i didnt worry as the biggest part of the meat is the two hind quarters any way. It worked for me and raising 5 on mostly wild game. Wish I could still do it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

do like others have said. just call the sheriffs office and they should be able to help you out. but plan on getting calls at all hours of the night, as this is when most deer are hit.
sherman


----------

